# Battery or Gas Powered for brush and small work....are battery tools ready??



## weimedog (Jul 4, 2019)

Clean up, Road and Fence trimming kind of day. With "Home Owner" level tools. SO have the battery powered tool offerings to a point they take over work once done with the small or low cost gas powered tools?


----------

